# Sticky  Advertisers System Being Disabled



## Admin

Greetings all

While we are working on the site and looking into software updates we will be disabling the self serve vendor tools presently offered. Current purchases will be honoured until their recognized end dates however you will find there are no opportunities to renew or purchase net new campaigns

We apologize for the inconvenience.

Community Management


----------



## Admin

*Update for clarification:*

This system is expected to be replaced with a new one in the new year, which is when we will resume offering opportunities to advertise / sponsor. It would have been unfair to the community's sponsors and supporters to switch systems during active campaigns, hence the gap in availability.

Again, apologies for the temporary inconvenience, and thank you greatly for your patience!

- Community Management


----------

